# Impromptu move



## Tonim98 (Mar 20, 2021)

Hello, I have been contemplating a move to (mainland) Europe for a while. I currently live in the Republic of Ireland but am a British citizen and hold a UK passport, (one of the annoying Blue ones that doesn't say EU on the top too 🙄) 

I initially was looking at moving to Chemnitz or a small town nearby (for example Marienberg), I've briefly thought about relocating to Southern Spain too because of the large British, Irish and German expat communities there. 

I speak German, not fluently, but to a high level, I have an A Level in it and can converse and write confidently. I also speak conversational Spanish, french, Polish and Irish.

I don't work currently as I have an 18 month old child and no childcare (it wouldn't make sense for me to go to work only to pay hundreds in nursery fees and be possibly worse off). 

I've read into German residency, visas and how to rent a flat and it all seems quite a beurocratic process that has high requirements. Could I in theory rent a flat, perhaps from an expatriate, while I set everything up? I wouldn't like to try and forge a new life there only to be deported. 

I would be open to working part time if I could find childcare, I've heard Germany has a good maternity system, and that many mothers, particularly in conservative western Germany stay home until their children are about 3 and then only return to work part time. This sounds ideal for me as I'm all about family. 

It is very expensive where I live in Ireland currently and we don't have a good quality of life as a result. I'm also located extremely remotely. 

I'm just worried the German government wouldn't accept me as I'm not a high skilled worker, and am a British national so even though I have been living in Ireland for the past 5 years, I might be subject to extra difficulties due to Brexit 

Any advice on moving to Germany with small children?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

What formal qualifications do you have? How much savings do you have to finance your move?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Tonim98 said:


> Hello, I have been contemplating a move to (mainland) Europe for a while. I currently live in the Republic of Ireland but am a British citizen and hold a UK passport, (one of the annoying Blue ones that doesn't say EU on the top too 🙄)
> 
> I initially was looking at moving to Chemnitz or a small town nearby (for example Marienberg), I've briefly thought about relocating to Southern Spain too because of the large British, Irish and German expat communities there.
> 
> ...


Could you naruralise as Irish? 

Now that you missed the window of opportunity under which you could have secured rights under the withdrawal agreement, I think it will be difficult to get a visa for Germany without an employer that sponsors you, relocating to close family or being enrolled in university.

Do you have sole responsibility for your child?

I am also curious: why Chemnitz? Many (Western) Germans wouldn't be able to point it out on a map. And why a smaller town nearby, in an area that is not exactly blessed economically?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't see rural Sachsen being much of an upgrade over rural Ireland, to be honest.

And as others have said, post-Brexit a UK citizen can't really up sticks and move to Germany without a defined purpose and means of support.


----------

